# D11 signals



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Just captured both RHCP and LHCP spectrums.


















Looks the same, only level is different.


----------



## DodgerKing (Apr 28, 2008)

When it shows up on our receiver, will it be 99s or 99c?


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

DodgerKing said:


> When it shows up on our receiver, will it be 99s or 99c?


99c (or 99a on H20's and H21's)


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Just saw WIDE signal, but didn't catch it .


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

P Smith said:


> Just saw WIDE signal, but didn't catch it .


What is the significance of that please?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Normal tpn signals is coming, not that test/warming TWTA 'spikes'.


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

LameLefty said:


> What is the significance of that please?





P Smith said:


> Normal tpn signals is coming, not that test/warming TWTA 'spikes'.


Digital spreading (WIDE) means data...nice shot P Smith! Thanks!


----------



## Sixto (Nov 18, 2005)

Very nice!


----------



## n3ntj (Dec 18, 2006)

Do they use RHCP or LHCP or does it vary upon the transponder?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

No more activity - perhaps Saturday ?


----------



## beavis (Jun 9, 2005)

n3ntj said:


> Do they use RHCP or LHCP or does it vary upon the transponder?


Half use left, half use right. IIRC, the evens use right and the odds use left.


----------



## cforrest (Jan 20, 2007)

Thanks for the update of life from D11 P Smith. Keep us updated. Can't wait for more HD


----------



## curt8403 (Dec 27, 2007)

cforrest said:


> Thanks for the update of life from D11 P Smith. Keep us updated. Can't wait for more HD


I can wait. I can wait until August, which is when the new channels are predicted.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

curt8403 said:


> I can wait. I can wait until August, which is when the new channels are predicted.


I guess you are never interested in weather forecast too.


----------



## curt8403 (Dec 27, 2007)

P Smith said:


> I guess you are never interested in weather forecast too.


only if it is likely to snow


----------



## VaJim (Jul 27, 2006)

P Smith said:


> Just captured both RHCP and LHCP spectrums.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


cool....please translate as to when I can get my locals in HD.:eek2:


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Just wait when the peaks became hills.


----------



## bcushman (Jan 21, 2003)

Please forgive me for being clueless when it comes to technical stuff! I just had D* installed at my summer residence in VT. In checking the different satellites, I found I had two transponders at 95 strength on the "99" satellite, with the other (I think 6) transponders showing 0 and all the others showing N/A. Does this mean that I am getting a signal from those 2 transponders, and when the bird is activated the others will show a signal strength? Because I am not able to get a signal on the 119 satellite I am anxious to get the new satellite since I understand ESPN2 will be moved to 99?


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

bcushman said:


> Please forgive me for being clueless when it comes to technical stuff! I just had D* installed at my summer residence in VT. In checking the different satellites, I found I had two transponders at 95 strength on the "99" satellite, with the other (I think 6) transponders showing 0 and all the others showing N/A. Does this mean that I am getting a signal from those 2 transponders, and when the bird is activated the others will show a signal strength? Because I am not able to get a signal on the 119 satellite I am anxious to get the new satellite since I understand ESPN2 will be moved to 99?


The SAT you are seeing is 99s (or 99b if you have an H20 or H21) and that is a spot beam SAT. Your HD locals must be coming from that SAT and the two transponders that you are getting high signals on. The other transponders you do not need and you are not in the spot beam area and that is why you are not getting a signal.

As for D11 that will be 99c (or 99a if you have an H20 or H21). When we start receiving signals from that SAT it will be added to the list of SAT's so we can check our signals from it.


----------



## bcushman (Jan 21, 2003)

Michael D'Angelo;1625573 said:


> The SAT you are seeing is 99s (or 99b if you have an H20 or H21) and that is a spot beam SAT. Your HD locals must be coming from that SAT and the two transponders that you are getting high signals on. The other transponders you do not need and you are not in the spot beam area and that is why you are not getting a signal.
> 
> As for D11 that will be 99c (or 99a if you have an H20 or H21). When we start receiving signals from that SAT it will be added to the list of SAT's so we can check our signals from it.


Thanks Mike = I get no local channels in HD, which hopefully will be fixed in the not too distant future! BTW, I am using the H20.


----------



## DodgerKing (Apr 28, 2008)

Michael D'Angelo;1625573 said:


> The SAT you are seeing is 99s (or 99b if you have an H20 or H21) and that is a spot beam SAT. Your HD locals must be coming from that SAT and the two transponders that you are getting high signals on. The other transponders you do not need and you are not in the spot beam area and that is why you are not getting a signal.
> 
> As for D11 that will be 99c (or 99a if you have an H20 or H21). When we start receiving signals from that SAT it will be added to the list of SAT's so we can check our signals from it.


99c is already available on the receiver, there are just no transponder reading from it yet.

ETA: Never mind. I was looking at the wrong thing.


----------



## Hwirt (May 11, 2008)

P Smith said:


> Just saw WIDE signal, but didn't catch it .


PSmith

Could you describe how you captured the signals, like a block diagram of your hook up and the what center frequency you set the analyzer too? I would like to experiment myself

Heath


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

It is straightforward: one of outputs from 99/10/103 combo LNBFconnected to spectrum analyzer; it's sweep in 250...750 MHz range, 
sometimes I do flip switch for 13/18 VDC to select RHCP/LHCP and making snapshots by camera (smartphone).


----------



## paulman182 (Aug 4, 2006)

P Smith said:


> It is straightforward: one of outputs from 99/10/103 combo LNBFconnected to spectrum analyzer; it's sweep in 250...750 MHz range,
> sometimes I do flip switch for 13/18 VDC to select RHCP/LHCP and making snapshots by camera (smartphone).


Our analyzer here at work will not power an LNB and I'm kicking myself for not specifying one that will. (We don't really need that capability at my workplace.)


----------



## Inches (Jan 5, 2005)

P Smith said:


> It is straightforward: one of outputs from 99/10/103 combo LNBFconnected to spectrum analyzer; it's sweep in 250...750 MHz range,
> sometimes I do flip switch for 13/18 VDC to select RHCP/LHCP and making snapshots by camera (smartphone).


Rocket Science !rolling


----------



## Matt9876 (Oct 11, 2007)

Everything looks go for D11  

Once you see the shift from 99.4 to 99.2 it will be party time!


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Now we have real pictures of those D11 transponders.
Taken from spectrum analyzer - you can see DTV lite up 2x8 transponders but all receivers allow to use only 14.

























Analyzing SA pictures I woud say - DTV will tune TWTA, filters, etc for make safe gaps between tpns before feed real muxes - too much interference from adjusted tpns.


----------



## n3ntj (Dec 18, 2006)

I was getting an 88 signal on transponder 6 last evening on 99(c). Yippee. All others were 0's.


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

P Smith, do you think the two hidden transponders are most likely spares?

And, as always, awesome pix! Thanks,
Tom


----------



## bwaldron (Oct 24, 2005)

Tom Robertson said:


> P Smith, do you think the two hidden transponders are most likely spares?


Or could they be used for 99(s) LIL?



> And, as always, awesome pix!


Agreed, thanks!


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

bwaldron said:


> Or could they be used for 99(s) LIL?


Wouldn't that show up on 99(s)?

~Alan


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

Yes it is possible that what P Smith is seeing is spots that only his location could see and that aren't yet enabled on the receivers in the 99(s) maps. I'd love to borrow his analyzer for 2 minutes to see what the picture looks like here. 

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Tom Robertson said:


> Yes it is possible that what P Smith is seeing is spots that only his location could see and that aren't yet enabled on the receivers in the 99(s) maps.
> 
> Cheers,
> Tom


I guess that's why they call them *spot* beams... 

*(This spot over here, that spot over there....)*


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

We may have to send you back to your spot...


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Tom Robertson said:


> We may have to send you back to your spot...


I'm standing in the corner on a "time out" right now....   :lol:

Continue on with D11... :hurah:


----------



## cartrivision (Jul 25, 2007)

Tom Robertson said:


> P Smith, do you think the two hidden transponders are most likely spares?
> 
> And, as always, awesome pix! Thanks,
> Tom


I would think that spares would have to transmit in the same spectrum range as the primaries and therefore wouldn't show up on a spectrum analyzer as extra transponders.. It's my understanding that the primaries (+spots) will completely cover the licensed spectrum, so a spare would have no place to be seen in the already full allocated spectrum.... unless there are no spots on right now and they have two conus spares turned on in the spectrum range that will be used for spots.


----------



## mlcdorgan (Jan 19, 2007)

Thise is the same on tuner 2 also, and we are in NE Texas.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

.. Looking good.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Doug Brott said:


> .. Looking good.


Mlcdorgan's signal levels are in the 50's.... 

I'm thinkin Dish alignment...


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Mlcdorgan's signal levels are in the 50's....


.. but a couple of days ago they were all zero 

... and beside I was talking about P Smith's images .. sorry about that :lol:


----------



## mlcdorgan (Jan 19, 2007)

They have been there consistantly, in the 50's other sats are good readings, hopefully just to do with them aligning sat and transponders or what have you.

Hate to have to go threw the hassle of getting alignment.


----------



## ziltomil (Jan 14, 2008)

As P Smith pointed out, why doesn't directv want tp 17 and 22 showing up on receivers?


----------



## MikeW (May 16, 2002)

I'm thinking alignment also..these are from Tucson...


----------



## Radio Enginerd (Oct 5, 2006)

Thanks for the cool pictures P Smith.


----------



## Radio Enginerd (Oct 5, 2006)

MikeW said:


> I'm thinking alignment also..these are from Tucson...


Not so fast, I think your alignment looks good. Do you know for sure you should see good signal on 99s? Your 99c numbers look on par for sure.


----------



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

Signal readings from middle TN area currently.
99 (c)
93 95 94 95 90 91 91 95
90 92 92 95 94 95

99 (s)
49 100 59 0 71 95

These readings are from an HR20-700.


----------



## MikeW (May 16, 2002)

99s is spotbeams for which I am not concerned. I'm already pegged out on 103s for Phoenix and Tucson. Kinda expected next to nothing on 99s.


----------



## purtman (Sep 19, 2006)

All 80s on 99c in Kansas City.


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

Steve615 said:


> Signal readings from middle TN area currently.
> 99 (c)
> 93 95 94 95 90 91 91 95
> 90 92 92 95 94 95
> ...


Yours are a bit higher than mine on an HR21-700

99(c):
91 92 90 92 90 91 91 91
90 91 91 94 92 92

99(s)
41 98 51 0 57 94
(I'm pretty sure Nashville is on tp 2)

My 99(c) readings are fluctuating a point or two every few seconds, but I don't know if that's due to weather to the south of us or what.


----------



## miller24 (Jun 25, 2007)

MikeW said:


> I'm thinking alignment also..these are from Tucson...


Yours looks nearly identical to mine... I'm in Central Illinois.


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

Tom Robertson said:


> Yes it is possible that what P Smith is seeing is spots that only his location could see and that aren't yet enabled on the receivers in the 99(s) maps.


That would be my guess, especially seeing as how the transponders on the edges have more separation between them than the other ones. Those edge ones are probably the hidden ones.


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

Central Arkansas:
1-8 85 81 88 85 85 80 89 86
9-16 86 84 91 87 89 88

Dropped into 40's when storm passed to south, 103c was in 50's.
AT9 and HR20.


----------



## f300v10 (Feb 11, 2005)

Low of 89, high of 95 on 99c in Atlanta.


----------



## Stewpidity (Jan 26, 2008)

99(c) South Florida

1-8 85 89 95 92 93 86 94 90
9-16 91 88 94 90 95 91 N/A N/A


----------



## jamieh1 (May 1, 2003)

1-8 96 95 93 93 95 93 83 85

9-16 95 93 85 83 96 95

Washington NC


----------



## dbmaven (May 29, 2004)

I'm just really surprised that at almost 11PM EDT, all of the D11 transponders are still showing (strong!) signals. With D10, they shut it down at night, as I recall.

Not looking to speculate - but they seem to be playing this one a bit differently.

Hudson Valley, NY

94 98 86 94 92 93 87 93
94 90 88 91 96 94


----------



## kryscio23 (Sep 4, 2007)

We all know that Wikipedia can be edited by pretty much anyone, but in this article,

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/DirecTV-11

it says toward the bottom ...

"*Broadcasting to Customers*

The unofficial expected date for the satellite to begin broadcasting new channels in High-Definition to its subscribers is September 2008, according to insiders at DirecTV. However, it has been rumored that this date is set for early August 2008, with the most detailed rumor set for the DirecTV-11 satellite to begin broadcasting on August 13, 2008.

UPDATE: After the sooner-than-anticipated "parking" of the DirecTV-11 satellite on July 21, 2008, there are increased rumors that broadcasting can begin as soon as Wednesday, July 30, 2008."

Ahhhhhhh the anticipation is building!!


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

kryscio23 said:


> We all know that Wikipedia can be edited by pretty much anyone


And where do you think those anyones are getting their information? Right here! All of those rumors come from this site, why post a secondary source?


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

I'm doing my best not to add "noise" to the Festivus, but I can not wait until this thing goes live, streaming beautiful wall-to-wall HD! Bring it on!


----------



## K4SMX (May 19, 2007)

D11 is stronger than D10 here, with the lowest tp at 91. TP's 1 & 13 are the hottest at 96. However, I recall D10 being "dialed back" a bit after the first few days last year.....


----------



## jazzyd971fm (Sep 1, 2007)

99 (c) St.Louis

1-8 89 89 88 86 86 86 86 85

9-16 85 87 86 86 88 89 N/A N/A

Signal Strength: Tuner 1 90% ; Tuner 2 89%


----------



## Brandon428 (Mar 21, 2007)

TPs
1-8=96,96,96,96,96,94,94,94
9-14=94,94,96,92,97,95

Getting strong signals here in central Louisiana!




 I can feel it,it's so close.


----------



## jims (Jan 5, 2008)

In Virginia getting 93-98's. I am happy to see it because I don't get spots and wasn't sure how well the dish was aligned.


----------



## DEF (Dec 13, 2007)

What satellite is The Weather Channel HD on?


----------



## Brandon428 (Mar 21, 2007)

D10,103c.


----------



## kentuck1163 (Apr 20, 2006)

I'm good. See all 14 of the 99(c) levels at minimum of 92 and max of 95. YAAAA!! for me and my last-year self alignment.


----------



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

Latest readings from D11.
99 (c)
94 95 94 95 93 94 92 95
93 95 95 95 95 95
Looks like it is peaked about as well as it can be here currently.


----------



## Bofurley (Oct 11, 2006)

Here is South East Kansas my signal strength is:
1 - 8 77 83 70 77 74 82 66 76

9 - 16 72 82 63 73 73 83


----------



## Rakul (Sep 3, 2007)

jims said:


> In Virginia getting 93-98's. I am happy to see it because I don't get spots and wasn't sure how well the dish was aligned.


I just noticed that 99s has readings now for me and I could have sworn in the Richmond, VA DMA before I had all 0s there, I have from the high 90s to one low of 14 and a couple zeros. I'm hoping and guessing the 14 is the edge of another spot. Someone else from Richmond DMA though correct me if we've always had spots and I just never paid attention, our local SD stations are carried on the lovely 119 sat


----------



## loudo (Mar 24, 2005)

DEF said:


> What satellite is The Weather Channel HD on?


D-10.


----------



## evan_s (Mar 4, 2008)

Jeremy W said:


> That would be my guess, especially seeing as how the transponders on the edges have more separation between them than the other ones. Those edge ones are probably the hidden ones.


I don't think it could be spots. The Ka band is 2 groups Ka Hi and Ka Lo. Each maps to a different spot in the stack and currently DirecTV has been using KaLo for all Conus and Ka Hi for all Spots which is why they named the respective screens in the signal meters 103c and 103s or 99c and 99s now.


----------



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

Spots on D10 are being used and show up as 103(s), even though they are Ka-low.


----------



## mx6bfast (Nov 8, 2006)

Steve615 said:


> Latest readings from D11.
> 99 (c)
> 94 95 94 95 93 94 92 95
> 93 95 95 95 95 95
> Looks like it is peaked about as well as it can be here currently.


My signals last night on the left side of the state about mimicked those, mid 90's all around.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

bobnielsen said:


> Spots on D10 are being used and show up as 103(s), even though they are Ka-low.


There has been posted freq map for D10, I just reread it - first 2x7 tpns are CONUS, rest ( up to 2x5 ) are spot beams; so on that picture we see 2 more spot beam tpns.


----------



## evan_s (Mar 4, 2008)

bobnielsen said:


> Spots on D10 are being used and show up as 103(s), even though they are Ka-low.


How do we know they are Ka low?


----------



## evan_s (Mar 4, 2008)

P Smith said:


> There has been posted freq map for D10, I just reread it - first 2x7 tpns are CONUS, rest ( up to 2x5 ) are spot beams; so on that picture we see 2 more spot beam tpns.


Where did you see this at?


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

Possibly in the FCC filings.

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

evan_s said:


> How do we know they are Ka low?


All of Directv 10 and 11 consumer payloads (*) are Ka-low

(*) D11 has an experimental BSS payload that was tested for several weeks near the 101 location, but that experiment has concluded.


----------



## JayPSU (Jul 17, 2007)

Should I be concerned that my signal readings from D11 are still ranging from 28-42? My signal strengths from the other sats are from the mid-80's to 99.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

evan_s said:


> Where did you see this at?


You can find it in D10 or D11 threads.


----------



## Sixto (Nov 18, 2005)

The original D11 technical details:

http://svartifoss2.fcc.gov/servlet/ib.page.FetchAttachment?attachment_key=-73809

See page-8


----------



## evan_s (Mar 4, 2008)

I think I had seen that before but sometimes it takes reading through these several times before it all sinks in and makes sense =)

The documentation does clearly indicate that all the downlinks are in the Ka-lo band. I assume that means currently only spaceway 1 & 2 are transmitting in the Ka-hi band or is the Ka-hi completely empty currently?

Is it possible to reasonably reconfigure d12 for the ka-hi downlink frequency or would that require too much of a change?

I had assumed that 103c and 103s signal strength screens corresponded to ka-hi and ka-lo but that doesn't seem to be the case. Seems to make the stack plan a little more complicated to follow.


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

evan_s said:


> I think I had seen that before but sometimes it takes reading through these several times before it all sinks in and makes sense =)
> 
> The documentation does clearly indicate that all the downlinks are in the Ka-lo band. I assume that means currently only spaceway 1 & 2 are transmitting in the Ka-hi band or is the Ka-hi completely empty currently?
> 
> ...


The Spaceways are using Ka-hi.


----------



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

Results of my latest testing of D11 signals suggests to me that DirecTV is doing some steady testing of the TPs currently.
99 (c)
93 96 94 96 90 93 93 95
93 94 95 96 96 96

These strengths are fluctuating every few seconds currently.I have noticed that both the odd and even TPs will go down to 0,only to come back up into the 90s.


----------



## katzeye (May 1, 2007)

I'm getting worse signals then I did yesterday. High 70's low 80's where as yesterday I had all mid 80's


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

katzeye said:


> I'm getting worse signals then I did yesterday. High 70's low 80's where as yesterday I had all mid 80's


My signals are basically the same as they were yesterday.


----------



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

Signal strengths are stable now.Low to mid 90s.


----------



## purtman (Sep 19, 2006)

I noticed that this morning that half of my signals were zeroes. It looks like they're doing some testing. I was between 79 and 90 yesterday on everything.


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

purtman said:


> I noticed that this morning that half of my signals were zeroes. It looks like they're doing some testing. I was between 79 and 90 yesterday on everything.


My signals are all up 3 - 5 points from yesterday, ranging now from 92 - 94. I like it.


----------



## syphix (Jun 23, 2004)

HR21-700:
91 92 88 89 89 91 88 88
91 91 88 88 94 94

My HR20-700 is not accessible via Slingbox (only have one), and it's signal grid seems to be "off" anyway...not as accurate as the HR21-700's.


----------



## shedberg (Jan 20, 2007)

My 99(c) signals are ranging between the low to mid 80s. All my other signals are between mid to upper 90s.


----------



## say-what (Dec 14, 2006)

purtman said:


> I noticed that this morning that half of my signals were zeroes. It looks like they're doing some testing. I was between 79 and 90 yesterday on everything.


This morning, my HR20's are giving weird results - lots of 0's mixed in and different results for each tuner. My HR21's still show all tps at 92+ on both tuners.

I wonder if this is something with the HR20, the SWM8 or a combo of both.


----------



## groove93 (Jun 10, 2008)

Am I gonna have to realign my dish to get these 99c signals? The transponder readings on my set up are completely blank.


----------



## shedberg (Jan 20, 2007)

groove93 said:


> Am I gonna have to realign my dish to get these 99c signals? The transponder readings on my set up are completely blank.


Groove,
My understanding is that if your 103(c) levels are good, you should be good with 99(c). I am hoping this is true since my 99(c) levels have been a good 10 points lower than my 103(c) signals.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

groove93 said:


> Am I gonna have to realign my dish to get these 99c signals? The transponder readings on my set up are completely blank.


If your Dish gets 101, 103, and 119 signal levels fine...you should also get 99c as well.

If you don't get anything on 99c at all, there's another issue coming into play...more diagnostic information on your setup would be needed.


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

shedberg said:


> Groove,
> My understanding is that if your 103(c) levels are good, you should be good with 99(c). I am hoping this is true since my 99(c) levels have been a good 10 points lower than my 103(c) signals.


Not necessarily. My signals on 99(c) are right in range with my signals on 103(c); no difference between them (all ranging from about 88 at worse to mid-90's).


----------



## shedberg (Jan 20, 2007)

LameLefty said:


> Not necessarily. My signals on 99(c) are right in range with my signals on 103(c); no difference between them (all ranging from about 88 at worse to mid-90's).


So...
Does this mean I have a potential problem on my hands?


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

shedberg said:


> So...
> Does this mean I have a potential problem on my hands?


It also depends on when you checked....they have been working on various test cycles, and I saw the signals fluctuate dramatically in the last 24 hours at various times...

When they stay stable, they are in the 88-95 range here....


----------



## groove93 (Jun 10, 2008)

Ok I have a slight overcast here so I'm not going to do anything until the sky clears up.

My initial Satellite installation of this new slim line 5lnb dish resulted in low numbers on the 110 sat. A few adjustments later the signal went from the low 60s to the mid to upper 80s. 

101 and 119 were always in the mid to low 90s. Making adjustments to 110 eliminated a lot of rain fade issues, however my 103c has always been in the the low 70s to compensate for the 110. 

I can get 103c in the 90s with adjustments to the tilt, but I loose signal strength on the 110, so I found a sort of "Middle Ground" to avoid signal loss.

Hope this helps out a bit.


----------



## shedberg (Jan 20, 2007)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> It also depends on when you checked....they have been working on various test cycles, and I saw the signals fluctuate dramatically in the last 24 hours at various times...
> 
> When they stay stable, they are in the 88-95 range here....


Right now they have been fluctuating. But when they aren't, they are between 81 and 86, while my 103(c) signals are around 92 to 95


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

groove93 said:


> Ok I have a slight overcast here so I'm not going to do anything until the sky clears up.
> 
> My initial Satellite installation of this new slim line 5lnb dish resulted in low numbers on the 110 sat. A few adjustments later the signal went from the low 60s to the mid to upper 80s.
> 
> ...


While the 103 sat is more important than the 110 for your HD channels, if you average out the best signal between them...it appears all your overall levels are OK, except for the 103...which should be at least in the 80's somewhere.

I just checked mine, and get 86-95 and they appear steady...so if you check soon and still get nothing, you may indeed have a Dish alignment or LNB issue...or perhaps even a multiswitch problem...


----------



## groove93 (Jun 10, 2008)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> While the 103 sat is more important than the 110 for your HD channels, if you average out the best signal between them...it appears all your overall levels are OK, except for the 103...which should be at least in the 80's somewhere.
> 
> I just checked mine, and get 86-95 and they appear steady...so if you check soon and still get nothing, you may indeed have a Dish alignment or LNB issue...or perhaps even a multiswitch problem...


Are the MPEG2 Channels parked on the 110?

Correct me if I'm wrong, the Slim Line 5 LNB has a built in Multi-Switch? With the latest update, the alignment configuration menu states either SWM or Multi-Switch. I have Multi- Switch chosen due to the fact that at the bottom of the screen it states "BBCs are required", which I do have installed on the back of my HR21-100.


----------



## jimmyv2000 (Feb 15, 2007)

theyre firing up transponders on 99(a)(c) now go look people


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

jimmyv2000 said:


> theyre firing up transponders on 99(a)(c) now go look people


Where have you been? They've been doing that for a couple days now.


----------



## jimmyv2000 (Feb 15, 2007)

heres a pic af all 14 tps being tested its not the best pic taken witha crappy intel can on an older puter


----------



## jimmyv2000 (Feb 15, 2007)

LameLefty said:


> Where have you been? They've been doing that for a couple days now.


Foxwoods *WINNING $$$$$*  
and i thought my box was acting up after the storms


----------



## gfrang (Aug 30, 2007)

My signals on hr20 99c and h20 99a are in 80 and 90's when its clear, can't post them right now because it is raining like crazy in northeast Ma.Just got tornado warning might not get to post them.
Just cleared up for awhile hear is signals on hr20-100 
1-8 94 94 85 92 89 89 84 90
9-16 89 90 85 91 94 93


----------



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

Seeing the improved signal strength here too.
Lowest currently is 94,highest is 96.  
99 (c)
95 96 95 96 94 94 95 95
94 95 95 96 95 96



LameLefty said:


> My signals are all up 3 - 5 points from yesterday, ranging now from 92 - 94. I like it.


----------



## wilbur_the_goose (Aug 16, 2006)

OMG - Just go watch TV!

A watched pot never boils


----------



## dhhaines (Nov 18, 2005)

wilbur_the_goose said:


> OMG - Just go watch TV!
> 
> A watched pot never boils


:lol: :lol:

Technically it is watching TV


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Puzzled, that count of transponders is 16, not 14 as we can see on DVR/IRD screens, so I went to take some measures today.

The SA have +/- 5 MHz accuracy ( I tested using good HP generator ) on freq scale.

And result was surprising - DTV have unlicensed 30 MHz transponders at lower edge of 18.3 GHz range !
You can see it at left under relative number 8 if will start counting from right side.
That spot dedicated to TT&C channels ( 4 or 1 Kbps), not for almost full range tpn.
All other seven (14 if talking about odd/even) transponders occupying those freqs what listed in FCC filing.

Actually, I saw similar "hidden" tpns at 101W - two on each polarity.


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

P Smith said:


> And result was surprising - DTV have unlicensed 30 MHz transponders at lower edge of 18.3 GHz range !
> You can see it at left under relative number 8 if will start counting from right side.
> That spot dedicated to TT&C channels ( 4 or 1 Kbps), not for almost full range tpn.
> All other seven (14 if talking about odd/even) transponders occupying those freqs what listed in FCC filing.


Don't D10 and 11 use that range for backhauls? Or am I mistaken?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Nope. Not at that spot.
Recheck nice color picture in that FCC filing - URL posted in the thread.


----------



## syphix (Jun 23, 2004)

P Smith said:


> Nope. Not at that spot.
> Recheck nice color picture in that FCC filing - URL posted in the thread.


P Smith: can you help up in the "test channel" thread?
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=133971

(I'd PM, but you don't accept 'em)


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

P Smith said:


> Nope. Not at that spot.
> Recheck nice color picture in that FCC filing - URL posted in the thread.


Are you sure those "unlicensed transponders" aren't from Spaceway 2?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Sure. Check initial pictures in the thread.


----------



## syphix (Jun 23, 2004)

P Smith said:


> Sure. Check initial pictures in the thread.


No clue what they mean...


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

P Smith said:


> Sure. Check initial pictures in the thread.


Without access to the equipment and processes you're using, I can't determine much of anything MYSELF from your pics except that you have signals displayed on an oscilloscope. Hence the questions.

If you're 100% certain, I guess you should alert the FCC or something.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Ain't my business - I saw at 101W such things for a few years, pehaps the rule is in charge "don't ask - don't tell".


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

P Smith said:


> Ain't my business - I saw at 101W such things for a few years, pehaps the rule is in charge "don't ask - don't tell".


It's probably more like, "If it's not interfering with any other licensed transmissions, don't be a busybody about it."


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Yeah, same result.


----------



## texasbrit (Aug 9, 2006)

P Smith said:


> Puzzled, that count of transponders is 16, not 14 as we can see on DVR/IRD screens, so I went to take some measures today.
> 
> The SA have +/- 5 MHz accuracy ( I tested using good HP generator ) on freq scale.
> 
> ...


Although D11 is licensed for 14 transponders, does it carry any "spares"? If so, maybe they are testing two spare transponders and they will switch them off once testing is complete. Just a thought.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Regardless spare tpns ( sure there are a few ), that part of spectrum dedicated to TT&C and have 6 MHz bandwidth. Check the FCC papers from post on 2nd or 3rd page here.


----------



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

Latest check of signals shows pretty much 95s across the board.  
99 (c)
95 95 95 95 93 95 94 95
95 94 95 95 94 95


----------



## dreamyip (Feb 26, 2006)

Steve615 said:


> Latest check of signals shows pretty much 95s across the board.
> 99 (c)
> 95 95 95 95 93 95 94 95
> 95 94 95 95 94 95


I only got them in the 70s in my area...


----------



## dshu82 (Jul 6, 2007)

Steve615 said:


> Latest check of signals shows pretty much 95s across the board.
> 99 (c)
> 95 95 95 95 93 95 94 95
> 95 94 95 95 94 95


I am the same, although last night around 9 p.m. I showed a 0 on #2 or #3. Did not check again this morning. Have been 95+ since they began testing.


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

In moderate showers this morning, my signals were all in the upper 60's - low 70's, while my HD local spotbeam transponder [tp 2 on 99(s)] remained at 90. Quite a difference in radiated power density.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Yesterday was "Transponder Routlette" day, with signals going from 0 up to the mid-90's...before settling in later in the day back up in the 89-95 range.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Yesterday was "Transponder Routlette" day, with signals going from 0 up to the mid-90's...before settling in later in the day back up in the 89-95 range.


After being away all day yesterday and catching up on the Sixto Report last night, reading lots of peculiar comments from Tom and Doug, I half-convinced myself that there was something going on, like maybe the engineers at DIRECTV were trying to send a message with the pattern of transponders that were lighting up, or the frequency of how often they lit up, but since I wasn't home, and no one else posted anything, I bit my tongue saying anything late yesterday. Now I see "Transponder Roulette" and I am again pondering "what if" ...


----------



## dhhaines (Nov 18, 2005)

Drew2k said:


> After being away all day yesterday and catching up on the Sixto Report last night, reading lots of peculiar comments from Tom and Doug, I half-convinced myself that there was something going on, like maybe the engineers at DIRECTV were trying to send a message with the pattern of transponders that were lighting up, or the frequency of how often they lit up, but since I wasn't home, and no one else posted anything, I bit my tongue saying anything late yesterday. Now I see "Transponder Roulette" and I am again pondering "what if" ...


 Do you see lots of black helicopters out there on Long Island?


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

Drew2k said:


> After being away all day yesterday and catching up on the Sixto Report last night, reading lots of peculiar comments from Tom and Doug, I half-convinced myself that there was something going on, like maybe the engineers at DIRECTV were trying to send a message with the pattern of transponders that were lighting up, or the frequency of how often they lit up, but since I wasn't home, and no one else posted anything, I bit my tongue saying anything late yesterday. Now I see "Transponder Roulette" and I am again pondering "what if" ...


I can confirm or deny that Doug was or was not trying to say anything that might or might not be anything interesting via an obscure or straightforward communication. :lol:


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

dhhaines said:


> Do you see lots of black helicopters out there on Long Island?


:lol: Only when there are shark sightings ... oh wait, those are the white helicopters.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

Tom Robertson said:


> I can confirm or deny that Doug was or was not trying to say anything that might or might not be anything interesting via an obscure or straightforward communication. :lol:


 Gotta love it! :lol:


----------



## dhhaines (Nov 18, 2005)

Tom Robertson said:


> I can confirm or deny that Doug was or was not trying to say anything that might or might not be anything interesting via an obscure or straightforward communication. :lol:


 There you go...

It can't get any clearer then that! :lol:


----------



## Loppy101 (Jul 22, 2007)

Steve615 said:


> Latest check of signals shows pretty much 95s across the board.
> 99 (c)
> 95 95 95 95 93 95 94 95
> 95 94 95 95 94 95


 When I check my satellite strengths, I have 99(a) and 99(b), no 99(c). Anyone know why not?


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

Loppy101 said:


> When I check my satellite strengths, I have 99(a) and 99(b), no 99(c). Anyone know why not?


I guess you have a H20 or H21 or H23, correct?

If so it will show "a" and "b" instead of "s" and "c".

99c is 99a
99s is 99b
103c is 103b
103s is 103a


----------



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

Different receivers/DVRs contain different codes/designations for the satellites.We have two HR20-700s.Both of them show the sats as (c) for CONUS and (s) for spotbeams,if applicable.



Loppy101 said:


> When I check my satellite strengths, I have 99(a) and 99(b), no 99(c). Anyone know why not?


----------



## Matt9876 (Oct 11, 2007)

Michael D'Angelo;1696928 said:


> I guess you have a H20 or H21 or H23, correct?
> 
> If so it will show "a" and "b" instead of "s" and "c".
> 
> ...


They should have fixed this long ago with a software update.

This mismatch of sat tags is going to generate phone calls!


----------



## bwaldron (Oct 24, 2005)

Matt9876 said:


> They should have fixed this long ago with a software update.
> 
> This mismatch of sat tags is going to generate phone calls!


Not many. Normal customers (i.e., not us here ) aren't often looking at a signal test (and if they are, they are likely already on a call with customer service).


----------



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

Latest results of signal strengths from HR20-700.
99 (c)
96 95 93 95 93 94 94 95
94 94 95 96 96 96
Basically identical numbers on both tuners.
Looks like we're ready for another Festivus soon.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

After one hour parsing by hands got this table: 

```
9314 TEST PPV 2/Occ 11 		PPV 2/Occ 11 (D11) 	tv:test9314.ch
9316 TEST PPV 5/Occ 8 		PPV 5/Occ 8 (D11) 	tv:test9315.ch
9318 TEST 						tv:hdt9318.ch
9319 TEST 			HD Net (D11) 		tv:hdnet.ch 
9320 TEST 						tv:hdnetmv.ch
9321 TEST 						tv:famhd.ch
9315 TEST TNT HD		TNT HD (D11) 		tv:tnthd9315.ch
9323 TEST ESPN HD		ESPN HD (D11) 		tv:espnhd9323.ch
9324 TEST 						tv:foxhdrm9324.ch
9325 TEST DNS ABCW HD 		DNS ABCW HD (D11) 	tv:kabcdt.ch
9327 TEST 			FSN Pittsburgh HD (D11) tv:fsphd9327.ch
9328 TEST 						tv:foxhdss.ch
9329 TEST 			FSN North HD (D11) 	tv:fxhdno2.ch
9330 TEST 			FSN Arizona HD (D11) 	tv:foxhdaz9330.ch
9331 TEST 			FSN Midwest HD (D11) 	tv:fsnhdmw9331.ch
9333 TEST MSG			MSG HD (D11) 		tv:msghd9333.ch
9338 TEST SAC MNT 		SAC MNT (D11) 		tv:kqcadt9338.ch
9339 TEST 			HBO HD East (D11) 	tv:hbohd9339.ch
9341 TEST 			FSN Northwest HD (D11) 	tv:fsn9341.ch
9342 TEST ESPN2 HD 		ESPN2 HD (D11) 		tv:espn2hd9342.ch
9344 TEST 						tv:show9344.ch
9346 TEST 						tv:sunnet.ch
9347 TEST DNS NBCE 		DNS NBCE HD (D11) 	tv:wnbcdt9347.ch
9348 TEST DNS FOXE HD 		DNS FOXE HD (D11) 	tv:wnywdt9348.ch
9349 TEST DNS ABCE HD 		DNS ABCE HD (D11) 	tv:wabcdt9349.ch
9350 TEST DNS CBSE HD 		DNS CBSE HD (D11) 	tv:wcbsdt9350.ch
9352 TEST 			FSN Ohio HD (D11) 	tv:fsohhd9352.ch
9353 TEST DNS FOXW HD 		DNS FOXW HD (D11) 	tv:kabcdt9353.ch
9354 TEST 						tv:uhd9354.ch
9355 TEST 			FSN Florida HD (D11) 	tv:fsnflhd9355.ch
9357 TEST PPV 4/Occ 9		PPV 4/Occ 9 (D11) 	tv:test9357.ch
9358 TEST PPV13/Occ13 		PPV13/Occ13 (D11) 	tv:test9358.ch
9359 TEST PPV14/Occ14 		PPV14/Occ14 (D11) 	tv:test9359.ch
9360 TEST PPV15/Occ15 		PPV15/Occ15 (D11) 	tv:test9360.ch
9363 TEST 						tv:fsnoh29363.ch
9366 TEST DNS NBCW HD 		DNS NBCW HD (D11) 	tv:knbcdt.ch
9369 TEST DNS CBSW HD 		DNS CBSW HD (D11) 	tv:kcbsdt9369.ch
9370 TEST 			FSN South HD (D11) 	tv:fso9370.ch
9374 TEST 						tv:toondhd.ch
9376 TEST HD PUSH 		PUSH HD (D11) 		tv:test9376.ch
```


----------



## Hdhead (Jul 30, 2007)

That looks to be a whole lot of nothing. Why no new HD? How do you derive this data?


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

Lots of load-balancing is what it looks like. Very interesting, especially the HD Push test. That's the Movies Now! stuff I'd bet.


----------



## iceturkee (Apr 1, 2007)

what it looks like to me is the mpeg conversion channels and the start of full-time rsn's in hd!


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Hdhead said:


> That looks to be a whole lot of nothing. Why no new HD? How do you derive this data?


The plan is to move and distribute the HD channels between D11 and D10 for the most part...so its logical that the channels listed by P Smith's post would be adjusted along the way. There was a report some time ago that the MPEG2 versions of ESPN and a few other channels would go bye-bye, and some RSN's moved around.

None of that precludes new HD channels, including both new National HD channels and new HD LIL's from being started.

It's called cleaning up the house before the new guests arrive.


----------



## Cable_X (Nov 12, 2007)

P Smith said:


> After one hour parsing by hands got this table:
> 
> ```
> 9314 TEST PPV 2/Occ 11 		PPV 2/Occ 11 (D11) 	tv:test9314.ch
> ...


Thanks for the time to get this table together. It's interesting to me to see what/where Directv is testing. I just wish I could get the channels.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Cable_X said:


> Thanks for the time to get this table together. It's interesting to me to see what/where Directv is testing. I just wish I could get the channels.


Patience Grasshopper....


----------



## Sixto (Nov 18, 2005)

P Smith said:


> After one hour parsing by hands got this table:


Excellent work!

This raises the interesting possibility that other new channels will be added to D10 as they move other channels off of D10. You see any new D10 9xxx channels? or maybe that comes a week or two after they balance the bandwidth.


----------



## Sixto (Nov 18, 2005)

Se we have ....

```
9354 for 74 - Universal HD
9320 for 78 - HDNet Movies
9319 for 79 - HDNet
9323 for 206/73 - ESPN HD
9342 for 209/72 - ESPN2 HD
9315 for 245/75 - TNT HD
9318 for 281/76 - HD Theater (was Discovery HD Theater)
9339 for 501/70/509 - HBO East HD
9344 for 537/71/543 - Showtime East HD
```


----------



## DodgerKing (Apr 28, 2008)

For RSNs going full time, we have 10:

```
9327 TEST 			FSN Pittsburgh HD (D11) tv:fsphd9327.ch
9329 TEST 			FSN North HD (D11) 	tv:fxhdno2.ch
9330 TEST 			FSN Arizona HD (D11) 	tv:foxhdaz9330.ch
9331 TEST 			FSN Midwest HD (D11) 	tv:fsnhdmw9331.ch
9333 TEST MSG			MSG HD (D11) 		tv:msghd9333.ch
9341 TEST 			FSN Northwest HD (D11) 	tv:fsn9341.ch
9352 TEST 			FSN Ohio HD (D11) 	tv:fsohhd9352.ch
9355 TEST 			FSN Florida HD (D11) 	tv:fsnflhd9355.ch
9363 TEST 						tv:fsnoh29363.ch
9370 TEST 			FSN South HD (D11) 	tv:fso9370.ch
```


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Sixto said:


> Se we have ....
> 
> ```
> 9354 for 74 - Universal HD
> ...


So that takes care of the migrations of MPEG4 channels....


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

DodgerKing said:


> For RSNs going full time, we have 10:
> 
> ```
> 9327 TEST 			FSN Pittsburgh HD (D11) tv:fsphd9327.ch
> ...


And these?

9324 TEST tv:foxhdrm9324.ch
9328 TEST tv:foxhdss.ch
9346 TEST tv:sunnet.ch


----------



## Sixto (Nov 18, 2005)

Thanks again to P Smith!

Looks like 40 channels.

9 Legacy transition
8 DNS (4 East, 4 West)
1 Movie's Now
6 PPV moving from D10
4 new HD (Fox News, ABC Family, Fox2?, ToonD?)
12 RSN's going fulltime

Edit: We already have Toon Disney. Got recheck this.


----------



## Sixto (Nov 18, 2005)

harsh said:


> And these?


The only ones still double checking are SAC MNT and Sun Net which I think are RSN, and FOXHDRM. The other Fox is Fox News most likely.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Sixto said:


> The only ones still double checking are SAC MNT


SAC MNT is KQCA, the Sacramento affiliate of MyNetworkTV. I can't imagine why it would be on a CONUS channel.


----------



## Sixto (Nov 18, 2005)

Refining the list:

We already have Toon Disney ... checking ...

foxhdss is probably Fox Sunshine Sports so moving to the RSN category

9 Legacy transition
8 DNS (4 East, 4 West)
1 Movie's Now
6 PPV moving from D10
2 new HD (Fox News, ABC Family)
1 old HD (toondhd?)
13 RSN's going from part-time to full-time

40 total


----------



## Sixto (Nov 18, 2005)

harsh said:


> SAC MNT is KQCA, the Sacramento affiliate of MyNetworkTV. I can't imagine why it would be on a CONUS channel.


Have that in the RSN category but may be wrong. weird.


----------



## uncrules (Dec 20, 2005)

MSG is already a fulltime RSN on D10. So that one is just moving which would free up a spot on D10 for something new.


----------



## Sixto (Nov 18, 2005)

uncrules said:


> MSG is already a fulltime RSN on D10. So that one is just moving which would free up a spot on D10 for something new.


True. I gotta look thru that list to verify the others too. Too many things going on today!


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Sixto said:


> True. I gotta look thru that list to verify the others too. Too many things going on today!


The "musical channels" is certainly confusing to all of us, let alone you guys who are monitoring things on your end.


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

Sixto said:


> foxhdss is probably Fox Sunshine Sports so moving to the RSN category


It could also be Fox Sports South, but it's currently a temporary HD channel... so unless they just moved it to D11 or it's going HD full-time, it may indeed be Fox Sunshine Sports?

~Alan<~~~~~~~~Who'd really like to know what foxhdrm is....


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Alan Gordon said:


> Who'd really like to know what foxhdrm is....


Fox Sports Net Rocky Mountain, of course. 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/FSN_Rocky_Mountain


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

harsh said:


> Fox Sports Net Rocky Mountain, of course.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/FSN_Rocky_Mountain


Aah!!

~Alan


----------



## dcowboy7 (May 23, 2008)

Sixto said:


> Se we have ....
> 
> ```
> 9354 for 74 - Universal HD
> ...





hdtvfan0001 said:


> So that takes care of the migrations of MPEG4 channels....


arent the 4 ny rsns mpeg2 yet ?


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

dcowboy7 said:


> arent the 4 ny rsns mpeg2 yet ?


All HD RSNs are MPEG4.


----------



## dcowboy7 (May 23, 2008)

Jeremy W said:


> All HD RSNs are MPEG4.


oh....to quote johnny c. - " i did not know that."


----------



## DodgerKing (Apr 28, 2008)

harsh said:


> And these?
> 
> 9324 TEST tv:foxhdrm9324.ch
> 9328 TEST tv:foxhdss.ch
> 9346 TEST tv:sunnet.ch


Thanks. I had no idea what those were.


----------



## cebbigh (Feb 27, 2005)

Sixto said:


> Refining the list:
> 
> We already have Toon Disney ... checking ...
> 
> ...


What is Movie's Now?


----------



## Sixto (Nov 18, 2005)

cebbigh said:


> What is Movie's Now?


The old "Showcases".

Pushed to DVR's at night. Goes to the DirecTV hidden disk space on the HR2x.


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

<Mod Note> Political posts removed.

Thanks,
Tom


----------



## bwaldron (Oct 24, 2005)

Tom Robertson said:


> <Mod Note> Political posts removed.
> 
> Thanks,
> Tom


Thank *you*!


----------



## jeffwltrs (Apr 2, 2006)

Did any else have their signals go down after CE?


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

jeffwltrs said:


> Did any else have their signals go down after CE?


Not here.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Compare with old (7/22) shots and pay attention to left side, there are some tpns what shouldn't be there if DTV follow FCC filing.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

P Smith said:


> Compare with old (7/22) shots and pay attention to left side, there are some tpns what shouldn't be there if DTV follow FCC filing.


I haven't read a scope in 20+ years. 

You're the guru on those results...so I suspect that we should know what's really up with the transponder activity results soon.


----------



## DodgerKing (Apr 28, 2008)

P Smith said:


> Compare with old (7/22) shots and pay attention to left side, there are some tpns what shouldn't be there if DTV follow FCC filing.


What are we looking at (in terms of the signal itself)?

It looks the same too me, except the breaks between each peek are more distinct in the first shoot.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

DodgerKing said:


> What are we looking at (in terms of the signal itself)?
> 
> It looks the same too me, except the breaks between each peek are more distinct in the first shoot.


It's higher amplitude reflects a higher signal level, but like you...beyond that....I bow to the experts on interpretation.


----------



## DodgerKing (Apr 28, 2008)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> It's higher amplitude reflects a higher signal level, but like you...beyond that....I bow to the experts on interpretation.


If the first one is the newer one, then it has lower amplitude.


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

Well, it also looks like each of the newer signals are more widely-spaced from one another, though at least approximately the same bandwidth.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

DodgerKing said:


> If the first one is the newer one, then it has lower amplitude.


True....I assumed the top was the older view for comparison and the bottom the new.

Now that I went back to the original pictures (which also contained 2 views)...I'm totally confused which is which. :eek2: :lol:


----------



## mlcdorgan (Jan 19, 2007)

Here are my readings do you think align, tweak, azimuth,?,? confused and nerv, about messing with dish
OH Yeah If it Matters I am in NE Texas
99c
1-8= 38,45,40,50,37,46,40,49
9-16=37,48,43,51,40,50,n/a,n/a

99s
1-8= 0,0,0,15,0,11,n/a,n/a
rest n/a

103s
1-8= 0,0,0,0,0,0,n/a,n/a,
9-16= n/a,n/a,n/a,n/a,n/a,n/a,80,27
17-24=95,0,43,27,79,0,80,83
25-32= rest n/a's

103c
1-8= 91,91,87,88,88,90,85,86
9-16= 91,91,86,86,91,92,n/a,n/a
17-24= all n/as except TP 22 is 92
25-32= all n/a's

101
1-8= 94,91,91,96,92,97,91,96
9-16= 95,95,95,74,95,99,95,99
17-24=95,0,95,65,94,97,94,98
25-32=95,0,95,0,96,99,95,99

110
TP8=83, TP10=91 TP12=86

119

1-8= all n/a's
9-16= all n/a's
17-24 TP22=76,TP23=0, TP24=77
25-32 99,80,96,80,0,78,100,77


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

mlcdorgan said:


> Here are my readings do you think align, tweak, azimuth,?,? confused and nerv, about messing with dish


I heartily suggest that you wait until D11 is up and running before you consider tweaking the dish. Based on your 103(c) signals, you could probably benefit, but there's not enough to be gained to worry about it until you can dial both the slots in.


----------



## Radio Enginerd (Oct 5, 2006)

P Smith said:


> Compare with old (7/22) shots and pay attention to left side, there are some tpns what shouldn't be there if DTV follow FCC filing.


P Smith, are those 3 additional TPN in comparison to your earlier posts?


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

harsh said:


> I heartily suggest that you wait until D11 is up and running before you consider tweaking the dish. Based on your 103(c) signals, you could probably benefit, but there's not enough to be gained to worry about it until you can dial both the slots in.


Agree with the little Beagle (for obvious reasons). Good advice.


----------



## Radio Enginerd (Oct 5, 2006)

harsh said:


> I heartily suggest that you wait until D11 is up and running before you consider tweaking the dish. Based on your 103(c) signals, you could probably benefit, but there's not enough to be gained to worry about it until you can dial both the slots in.


mlcdorgan, I agree with harsh on this, you should probably wait until D11 goes live. At first glance though (based on your 101 and 103c numbers) I think your TILT is not quite right.

I reserve the right to be wrong.


----------



## mlcdorgan (Jan 19, 2007)

Thanks Harsh,radio, and Hdtvfan I will wait it out and see how things pan out.


----------



## K4SMX (May 19, 2007)

mlcdorgan said:


> ...... confused and nerv, about messing with dish.....


For the benefit of anyone who is "confused" about re-aligning their own dish, I re-edited my do-it-yourself re-alignment post from last October to give effect to D11 coming on-line. Keep in mind that when viewing individual D11 tp strengths, they're subject to adjustment or outright disappearance until officially brought into the lineup.

Most importantly, you should not attempt this process unless you are _sure_ that you can accomplish this task without undue risk to your personal safety. If you are at all unsure about that, please spend the $80 to have it done by a qualified DirecTV installer. This is only television.

Supplemental Alignment Tips


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

K4SMX said:


> For the benefit of anyone who is "confused" about re-aligning their own dish, I re-edited my do-it-yourself re-alignment post from last October to give effect to D11 coming on-line. Keep in mind that when viewing individual D11 tp strengths, they're subject to adjustment or outright disappearance until officially brought into the lineup.
> 
> Most importantly, you should not attempt this process unless you are _sure_ that you can accomplish this task without undue risk to your personal safety. If you are at all unsure about that, please spend the $80 to have it done by a qualified DirecTV installer. This is only television.
> 
> Supplemental Alignment Tips


A great post and information!

Yes...a 20 ft fall off a roof isn't worth it (if that's what you have to do to get to your Dish). :eek2:


----------



## mbuser (Jul 6, 2006)

There are several mentions of Fox News as one of two new nationals for Wednesday, along with ABC Family. I see the listing for ABC Family, but which one is assumed to be Fox News?


----------



## DodgerKing (Apr 28, 2008)

I think people were interpreting one of the FSNs as FNC???


----------



## mbuser (Jul 6, 2006)

DodgerKing said:


> I think people were interpreting one of the FSNs as FNC???


That's what I was wondering. Too bad if true. Fox News is the only remaining SD channel I watch, and I was hoping it would go HD this week.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Back to the topic:

Sorry, took old file for processing.
Today list:

TEST, 9314,
TEST, 9316,
TEST, 9318,
TEST, 9319,
TEST, 9320,
TEST, 9321,
TEST, 9315,
TEST, 9323,
TEST, 9324,
TEST, 9325,
TEST, 9327,
TEST, 9328,
TEST, 9329,
TEST, 9330,
TEST, 9331,
TEST, 9333,
TEST, 9338,
TEST, 9339,
TEST, 9341,
TEST, 9342,
TEST, 9344,
TEST, 9346,
TEST, 9347,
TEST, 9348,
TEST, 9349,
TEST, 9350,
TEST, 9352,
TEST, 9353,
TEST, 9354,
TEST, 9355,
TEST, 9357,
TEST, 9358,
TEST, 9359,
TEST, 9360,
TEST, 9363,
TEST, 9366,
TEST, 9369,
TEST, 9370,
TEST, 9374,
TEST, 9376,


----------



## Sixto (Nov 18, 2005)

P Smith said:


> Back to the topic:
> 
> Today new channes appears on 99b:
> MLBHD, 732,
> ...


Was going to ask how we're doin ... so you now only see 24 total channels on D11?


----------



## DodgerKing (Apr 28, 2008)

P Smith said:


> Back to the topic:
> 
> Today new channes appears on 99b:
> MLBHD, 732,
> ...


MLBHD? An EI channel. Aren't the EI HD channels followed with a "-1"? Since these channels already exist, does this mean that they just simply have moved them from D10 to D11?


----------



## DodgerKing (Apr 28, 2008)

Sixto said:


> Was going to ask how we're doin ... so you now only see 24 total channels on D11?


Perhaps getting ready to move the channels to their real location?


----------



## Sixto (Nov 18, 2005)

DodgerKing said:


> Perhaps getting ready to move the channels to their real location?


just thought they'd get them primed as test channels and then just swap channel numbers. maybe still the chase ...


----------



## DodgerKing (Apr 28, 2008)

Sixto said:


> just thought they'd get them primed as test channels and then just swap channel numbers. maybe still the chase ...


Perhaps that is what they are doing. Tomorrow maybe the day for the additions of the mpeg2 to mpeg4 conversion channels? The fact that they already did move two actual channels (EI channels) officially from D10 to D11 according to Smith (I think that is what he said?) could indicate such.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Sorry, it was mistake, see the post above with correction.


----------



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

Latest check of signal strengths showed the following results for 99 (c).
94 95 94 95 94 94 94 95
93 95 95 95 94 95
Looks like we're ready for the "mini-Festivus" coming soon.


----------



## curt8403 (Dec 27, 2007)

Steve615 said:


> Latest check of signal strengths showed the following results for 99 (c).
> 94 95 94 95 94 94 94 95
> 93 95 95 95 94 95
> Looks like we're ready for the "mini-Festivus" coming soon.


is that the latin name of that old gunsmoke cowboy "Festus"


----------



## Curtis0620 (Apr 22, 2002)

No posting of signal meter reading for 99(s) since they added the 10 new transponders?


----------



## tkrandall (Oct 3, 2003)

Are 99c transponders expected to go up in strength tomorrow AM? Last few days I have been only getting low 70s to maybe 80 on 99c, about 10 points lower than I get for 103c, which runs around 83 to 93 typicallly. Or are the 99c signals not stable/full strength yet? Just wondering if my dish needs tweaking.

My 101 and 119 Ku signals generally are in the lower-mid to upper 90s. (110 is only 50-65 due to foliage).


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

tkrandall said:


> Are 99c transponders expected to go up in strength tomorrow AM? Last few days I have been only getting low 70s to maybe 80 on 99c, about 10 points lower than I get for 103c, which runs around 83 to 93 typicallly. Or are the 99c signals not stable/full strength yet? Just wondering if my dish needs tweaking.
> 
> My 101 and 119 Ku signals generally are in the lower-mid to upper 90s. (110 is only 50-65 due to foliage).


Speculation says tomorrow's the day...but no "official" confirmation has been provided.


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

Curtis0620 said:


> No posting of signal meter reading for 99(s) since they added the 10 new transponders?


All zeroes on my box (checked via Slingbox).


----------



## texasbrit (Aug 9, 2006)

Curtis0620 said:


> No posting of signal meter reading for 99(s) since they added the 10 new transponders?


All are at zero here in DFW. But since they are spotbeams, they might stay at zero for some of us.


----------



## texasbrit (Aug 9, 2006)

tkrandall said:


> Are 99c transponders expected to go up in strength tomorrow AM? Last few days I have been only getting low 70s to maybe 80 on 99c, about 10 points lower than I get for 103c, which runs around 83 to 93 typicallly. Or are the 99c signals not stable/full strength yet? Just wondering if my dish needs tweaking.
> 
> My 101 and 119 Ku signals generally are in the lower-mid to upper 90s. (110 is only 50-65 due to foliage).


My 99c signals are all mid-90s, same as my 103c signals, and I have seen no variations at all.


----------



## tkrandall (Oct 3, 2003)

texasbrit said:


> My 99c signals are all mid-90s, same as my 103c signals, and I have seen no variations at all.


I guess I'll know tomorrow. If the 99c signals stay lower than 103c, then I guess my dish needs tweaking.


----------



## Tigerman73 (Dec 1, 2006)

tkrandall said:


> I guess I'll know tomorrow. If the 99c signals stay lower than 103c, then I guess my dish needs tweaking.


With the sat in position what your getting today is what your going to get tomorrow, you need to slightly tweak it. When 99c first came on I was getting mid to low 80's, 103c was mid to low 90s. I adjusted it just a small bit and now I'm pulling steady 95-96 on all transponders except for 1 and its a 94.


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

texasbrit said:


> All are at zero here in DFW. But since they are spotbeams, they might stay at zero for some of us.


True enough. I expect to see some changes in my area someday, however, since Chattanooga is on the recent list to get HD-LIL. They're far enough east of us that they should get their own beam, but their close enough that I should still be able to see some kind of signal once they get theirs.


----------



## bruinfever (Jul 19, 2007)

Radio Enginerd said:


> mlcdorgan, I agree with harsh on this, you should probably wait until D11 goes live. At first glance though (based on your 101 and 103c numbers) I think your TILT is not quite right.


Why would tilt affect 103c? I thought Azimuth is fine tuned for 101, 103, 99 and tilt corrects 119 and 110. Is this incorrect? I have never been able to increase 103c strengths by tilting my dish.....


----------



## RD in Fla (Aug 26, 2007)

bruinfever said:


> Why would tilt affect 103c? I thought Azimuth is fine tuned for 101, 103, 99 and tilt corrects 119 and 110. Is this incorrect? I have never been able to increase 103c strengths by tilting my dish.....


I had 99(c) in the mid 40s-50s, tweaked my elevation last weekend and I am in the 90s on all transponders. 103(c) and all other sats. stayed the same - in the mid 90s all around. Try elevation.


----------



## texasbrit (Aug 9, 2006)

bruinfever said:


> Why would tilt affect 103c? I thought Azimuth is fine tuned for 101, 103, 99 and tilt corrects 119 and 110. Is this incorrect? I have never been able to increase 103c strengths by tilting my dish.....


They are all interlinked. The dish design is such that when you are at the correct azimuth, elevation and tilt, each of the LNBs is in the correct position to receive signals reflected off the dish from the correct satellite. Error in any of the three axes will affect the signals. But tilt will have the least effect on the satellites closest to 101.


----------



## bruinfever (Jul 19, 2007)

RD in Fla said:


> I had 99(c) in the mid 40s-50s, tweaked my elevation last weekend and I am in the 90s on all transponders. 103(c) and all other sats. stayed the same - in the mid 90s all around. Try elevation.


Forgot to mention elevation in my post. Elevation DEFINITELY has an affect....


----------



## jefbal99 (Sep 7, 2007)

Got both my KA numbers back in the upper 80s low 90s this afternoon...

1 degree of tilt and a few cranks on the dither knob...

went from 59-71 on 99c and 75-86 on 103c to a low of 88 on both and most in the 90s


----------



## dcowboy7 (May 23, 2008)

jefbal99 said:


> 1 degree of tilt and a few cranks on the dither knob...


i luv cranking my dither knob.


----------



## Artwood (May 30, 2006)

Eventually D11 will be fully lit.

Are there any plans for a D12?


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

Artwood said:


> Eventually D11 will be fully lit.
> 
> Are there any plans for a D12?


Yep, and there is a thread too: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=134248


----------



## dcowboy7 (May 23, 2008)

Artwood said:


> Eventually D11 will be fully lit.
> 
> Are there any plans for a D12?





smiddy said:


> Yep, and there is a thread too: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=134248


can we then assume no d13....we will just roll to d14.


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

dcowboy7 said:


> can we then assume no d13....we will just roll to d14.


I'm not certain anyone has looked that far into the future. What is the issue with a DirecTV 13?


----------



## VeniceDre (Aug 16, 2006)

smiddy said:


> I'm not certain anyone has looked that far into the future. What is the issue with a DirecTV 13?


I think those would be replacements for Sats in the 101 slots. I think there was already talk on this, could be wrong.


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

smiddy said:


> I'm not certain anyone has looked that far into the future. What is the issue with a DirecTV 13?


Unlucky number.:eek2:


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

VeniceDre said:


> I think those would be replacements for Sats in the 101 slots. I think there was already talk on this, could be wrong.


DirecTV 9s is already up there.


----------



## VeniceDre (Aug 16, 2006)

Jhon69 said:


> DirecTV 9s is already up there.


Yeah, but they still need to look to the future. These things don't last forever.


----------



## tkrandall (Oct 3, 2003)

Jhon69 said:


> Unlucky number.:eek2:


please.


----------



## tkrandall (Oct 3, 2003)

jefbal99 said:


> Got both my KA numbers back in the upper 80s low 90s this afternoon...
> 
> 1 degree of tilt and a few cranks on the dither knob...
> 
> went from 59-71 on 99c and 75-86 on 103c to a low of 88 on both and most in the 90s


sounds like my dish needs a tweak as well, I have 70-80 on 99c, but 82-92 on 103c. also, my Kus are in the mid 90s and higher.


----------



## ccr1958 (Aug 29, 2007)

getting low to mid 90's on 99c but for some reason
lost tp 1(0 reading) on 103c....all channels appear available though


----------



## betterdan (May 23, 2007)

Lowest signal I get on 103C and 99C is 85


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

Jhon69 said:


> Unlucky number.:eek2:


13 is not an unlucky number...how is that possible. Did you know that the Korean's have a superstition on the number 4. There is a much clearer reason for that than 13 I suspect. See the number 4 in Korean sounds a lot like the Chineese word for death, or something like that, so Koreans will not use the number 4. 

What's the connection with 13 anyway? I love Friday the 13th...everyone gets freaky.


----------



## bhelton71 (Mar 8, 2007)

smiddy said:


> 13 is not an unlucky number...how is that possible. Did you know that the Korean's have a superstition on the number 4. There is a much clearer reason for that than 13 I suspect. See the number 4 in Korean sounds a lot like the Chineese word for death, or something like that, so Koreans will not use the number 4.
> 
> What's the connection with 13 anyway? I love Friday the 13th...everyone gets freaky.


Smiddy - way off topic - but I have always heard the Templars arrests were started on a Friday the 13th (and that is the same story in the Da Vinci Code). Its probably not true - but thats the only explanation I have heard.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

bhelton71 said:


> Smiddy - way off topic - but I have always heard the Templars arrests were started on a Friday the 13th (and that is the same story in the Da Vinci Code). Its probably not true - but thats the only explanation I have heard.


"Arrests" in the case of the Knights Templar was a euphemism for slaughter.


----------



## Cable_X (Nov 12, 2007)

tkrandall said:


> sounds like my dish needs a tweak as well, I have 70-80 on 99c, but 82-92 on 103c. also, my Kus are in the mid 90s and higher.


I ran a test on my HR21-700 a few moments ago and got the following readings from 99(c):

Tuner 1 - all zeros and tuner 2 - 70 to low 80's.

Should I have my dish realigned?


----------



## stoutman (Feb 8, 2003)

99s has 99 on TP3


----------



## curt8403 (Dec 27, 2007)

smiddy said:


> 13 is not an unlucky number...how is that possible. Did you know that the Korean's have a superstition on the number 4. There is a much clearer reason for that than 13 I suspect. See the number 4 in Korean sounds a lot like the Chineese word for death, or something like that, so Koreans will not use the number 4.
> 
> What's the connection with 13 anyway? I love Friday the 13th...everyone gets freaky.


13 (The 12 apostles and Jesus at the last supper = 13) I have heard that is where the unlucky 13 came from. consider what happened.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Cable_X said:


> I ran a test on my HR21-700 a few moments ago and got the following readings from 99(c):
> 
> Tuner 1 - all zeros and tuner 2 - 70 to low 80's.
> 
> Should I have my dish realigned?


Yes, and you should also look into why Tuner 1 isn't getting any spotbeam action.


----------



## texasbrit (Aug 9, 2006)

harsh said:


> Yes, and you should also look into why Tuner 1 isn't getting any spotbeam action.


99c does not show any spotbeams, they are all CONUS transponders...but you are right that there is a problem with tuner 1, and that has nothing to do with alignment. 
The low tuner 2 signals are an alignment issue.


----------



## MIMOTech (Sep 11, 2006)

Cable_X said:


> I ran a test on my HR21-700 a few moments ago and got the following readings from 99(c):
> 
> Tuner 1 - all zeros and tuner 2 - 70 to low 80's.
> 
> Should I have my dish realigned?


Do a reset or restart (power) of your DVR and see if it corrects problem. Tuning could be a bit better but should not show zeros on only one tuner.


----------



## Cable_X (Nov 12, 2007)

MIMOTech said:


> Do a reset or restart (power) of your DVR and see if it corrects problem. Tuning could be a bit better but should not show zeros on only one tuner.


Thanks to all for their suggestions. I did a reset and got turner 1 back (?), but the signals I am capturing is still 70s and low 80s and its sunny here in East Tennessee.


----------



## dnelms (Nov 20, 2006)

Cable_X said:


> Thanks to all for their suggestions. I did a reset and got turner 1 back (?), but the signals I am capturing is still 70s and low 80s and its sunny here in East Tennessee.


I've had the same issue with Tuner 1 goign to all zeros and a reset bringing it back. Had the Zinwell switch replaced after a lightning storm got it. Could someone explain why you'd get all zeros on one tuner and 90's on the other, but a reset brings it right back to 90's on both? Really hoping the lightning di not get any further than the switch. Is it possible the BBC's could have been affected?


----------

